# Shipping Household Goods



## RachelRenee (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello, 
I am wondering if anyone can help. I am moving back to Sharm end of may from Scotland. Im in two minds weither to ship all my household items over or just start again when i get there. I have heard horror storys about people not recieving there furniture and the amount of money i would have to pay to get it back. Im not sure weither its worth spending thousands on shipping fees if theres a chance its going to be a complete nightmare retreiving them!!!


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Kind of depends upon how long you are thinking to stay. It's a pretty frustrating experience and not cheap. In addition the customs people are not known for treating things gently.


----------

